# [Review] Akasa Venom im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Caseking bedanken, die mir ein Exemplar des Akasa Venom für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Mit einer aggressiven und auffälligen Optik versucht Akasa mit dem „Venom“ in den Kühler-Charts mitzumischen. Neben seiner Optik soll der „Venom“ allerdings auch noch mit seinen Features und seiner Leistungsfähigkeit überzeugen. Für ausreichend Power sollen vier dicke Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 8mm und ein speziell für den Kühlkörper optimierter Lüfter sorgen. Dank der S-förmigen Lüfterblätter soll der Lüfter in der Lage sein, bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft durch den Kühlturm zur fördern. Ob der Akasa „Venom“ das hält, was er verspricht, soll der folgende Test klären.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Das Farbschema der Verpackung erinnert etwas an den Lüfter des Akasa „Venom“ (zu dt. Gift, giftig). Giftig ist allerdings genau das richtige Stichwort. Die Kombination des knalligen gelb und schwarz fügt sich gut in die Gesamtoptik. Den „Venom“-Schriftzug verziert eine von Akasa abgedruckte Schlange. Weiterhin schmückt Akasa die Verpackung mit dem Schriftzug „King of Cooling“ – Ob sich der „Venom“ allerdings mit diesem Titel krönen darf, zeigen die einzelnen Messungen im späteren Verlauf des Tests. Durch das Sichtfenster ist es möglich, den Lüfter und Kühler direkt zu betrachten. 
Die weiteren Seiten der Verpackung sind mit Informationen und Angaben rund um den Kühler vollgestopft. Auf jeder Seite druckt Akasa detaillierte Informationen und Angaben wie z.B. das Gewicht, die Anzahl der Heatpipes oder die unterstützten Sockel ab. Weiterhin erläutert eine Grafik die speziellen Vorteile des „Viper“ -Lüfters. Durch die spezielle „S-Flow“-Technik soll der Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft fördern können. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber nicht weiter auf den Lüfter eingehen, da dieser in einem kommenden Roundup gesondert getestet wird. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung sind die wichtigsten Angaben zum Akasa „Venom“ in vier unterschiedlichen Sprachen abgedruckt, darunter deutsch, französisch, spanisch und portugiesisch. Die Angaben in englischer Sprache findet der Käufer auf einer der anderen Seiten.

Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zum Lieferumfang: dieser enthält neben einer ausführlichen Montageanleitung auch alle Einzelteile, die für die Montage auf den verschiedensten Systemen benötigt werden. Die Montageanleitung kann HIER auch als PDF heruntergeladen werden.  Für die Montage bei aktuellen Intel-Systemen liegt eine universell passende Backplate bei. Die enthaltene Verstrebung ist ebenfalls für alle aktuellen Intel-Systeme geeignet. Damit der Kühler auch verschraubt werden kann, liegen 4 Unterlegscheiben und Muttern bei. Für AMD-Systeme liegt auch eine entsprechende Halteklammer bei. Neben einer Tüte Wärmeleitpaste sind vier Entkoppler enthalten. Leider ist es so nur möglich, den „Venom“ mit einem Lüfter zu bestücken. Interessant ist aber, dass der Kühler auf der Produktseite mit acht Entkopplern umworben wird.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Optisch ist der „Venom“ aufgrund des auffälligen Lüfters ein echter Hingucker. Die gelben grellen Lüfterblätter ziehen wirklich jede Blicke auf sich. Der Kühler selbst ist eher schlicht und unauffällig. Damit der „Venom“ die Abwärme der CPU ordentlich abtransportieren kann, stehen ihm vier Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 8mm zur Verfügung. Im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern setzt Akasa beim „Venom“ auf weniger, aber größere Heatpipes. Damit die Abwärme ideal von den Heatpipes aufgenommen wird, setzt Akasa beim „Venom“ auf die „Diect CPU Contact“-Technologie. Dabei verlaufen die Heatpipes so durch die Grundplatte des Kühlers, dass sie die Oberfläche des Prozessors direkt berühren und die so Abwärme aufnehmen und weiterleiten. Die Grundplatte fungiert ebenfalls als Kühlkörper und sorgt dafür, dass die aufgenommene Abwärme ideal an alle vier Heatpipes verteilt wird. Bei der obersten Lamelle hat sich Akasa etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen. Anstatt diese wie bei anderen Kühlern einfach unverändert zu lassen, bekommt der „Venom“ einen Aufkleber spendiert. Der Aufkleber spiegelt den „Venom“-Schriftzug und die Schlange von der Verpackung wieder. Durch den schwarzen Aufkleber sieht es von oben so aus, als wären alle Lamellen schwarz. Die Lamellen sind so vorbereitet, dass sich an jeder Seite des Kühlers ein Lüfter montieren lässt. Der restliche Aufbau ist, wie man ihn bei einem Tower-Kühler erwartet. Das Rad kann ja schließlich auch nicht neu erfunden werden.
Besonders schick sind farblich passenden Entkoppler. Diese fügen sich ideal in das schwarz/gelbe Farbmuster des Venom. Neben den optischen Vorzügen, sorgen die Entkoppler dafür, dass so wenig Vibrationen wie möglich vom Lüfter an den Kühler übertragen werden. In Kombination mit dem beiliegendem Lüfter (einzeln auch als Akasa „Viper“ erhältlich) liefert der Akasa Venom ein sehr schickes, farblich seltenes und sehr auffälliges Gesamtpaket ab.
Die Verarbeitung des Akasa „Venom“ ist wirklich ordentlich. Allerdings haben einige Lamellen kleine Macken oder Kanten. Diese sind allerdings, sobald der Kühler mit einem Lüfter bestückt ist, nicht mehr sichtbar. ​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Akasa "Venom" angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Im folgenden YouTube-Video erläutert Akasa die Vorteile und speziellen Merkmale des „Venom“:​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeZZKWLn_w4
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Akasa‘s „Venom“ bringt mit montiertem Lüfter ein Gewicht von 805 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte aus Aluminium und den Lamellen (ebenfalls Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen vier Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 8mm zur Verfügung. Der „Venom“ zeichnet sich durch seine besonders flexible Kompatibilität aus, da er auch zu vielen älteren Systemen kompatibel ist. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Vorsicht giftig!

Diese Assoziation weckt dieser CPU-Kühler von Akasa nicht nur mit seiner Namensgebung. Auch die Farbgestaltung weist ihn als aggressiven Cooler aus. Abseits der Optik überzeugt er jedoch auch funktional, wobei besonders der Lüfter eine optimierte Konstruktion spediert bekam, um hohen Luftdurchsatz bei geringer Geräuschentwicklung zu realisieren.

Insgesamt handelt es sich um einen weitgehend klassisch aufgebauten Tower-Kühler mit Heatpipe-Konstruktion. Diese Röhren sorgen dabei für den Transport der Wärme vom Boden zu den Lamellen. In diesem Fall verbaut Akasa vier dicke 8-mm-Heatpipes, welche direkten Kontakt zur CPU haben und damit die Wärme ohne Umwege aufnehmen.

Sie wird schließlich über ganze 45 Aluminiumlamellen an die durchströmende Luft abgegeben. Für den stetigen Frischluftstrom sorgt ein 120-mm-Lüfter, der analog zur Abdeckung des Kühlkörpers in einem auffälligen Schwarz-Gelb-Design gestaltet wurde. Zentrale Neuerung ist jedoch nicht die Farb-, sondern die Formgebung. Denn die Lüfterblätter sind S-förmig geschwungen, womit mehr Luft bei gleicher Drehzahl befördert werden soll. Dies ermöglicht im Umkehrschluss eine Absenkung der Drehzahl, um bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz die Geräuschentwicklung zu reduzieren.

Ergebnis der Bemühungen ist eine minimale Lautstärke von praktisch unhörbaren 6,9 dB(A) bei 600 U/Min. Über den PWM-Anschluss und ein entsprechendes Mainboard kann der Lüfter jedoch bis auf 1.900 U/Min beschleunigt werden und transportiert dann enorme 141 m³/h. Somit ergibt sich eine hohe Flexibilität, die es erlaubt, den Venom in Silent-bis hin zu Overcklocking-Systemen einzusetzen.

Für eine zusätzliche Reduzierung der Geräuschkulisse sorgt die entkoppelte Lagerung des Lüfters. Zum Lieferumfang gehören ganze acht Gummipins, so dass bei Bedarf ein weiterer 120er Lüfter auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite montiert werden kann, um die Kühlleistung zusätzlich zu steigern.

Das Befestigungssystem erlaubt eine Installation auf allen aktuellen Sockeln von Intel (775, 1156, 1366) und AMD (939, AM2, AM2+, AM3). Auf Intel-Systemen erfolgt die Montage mit stabiler Backplate-Verschraubung, auf AMD-Systemen mit Klammern am Retention-Modul. Zum Lieferumfang gehören darüber hinaus eine Anleitung sowie ein Päckchen Wärmeleitpaste.

Hinweis: Der Kühler ist nicht in Kombination mit Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpasten verwendbar!


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Dank der flexiblen Backplate kommt diese bei allen aktuellen Intel-Systemen zum Einsatz. Nachdem die Backplate für das jeweilige System angepasst wurde, lässt sich diese von hinten durch das Mainboard stecken. Die Schutzfolie auf der Backplate sorgt dafür, dass kein direkter Kontakt mit der Sockelhalterung besteht. Sobald das Mainboard mit der Backplate bestückt ist, kann es wieder umgedreht und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Bevor der Kühler auf den Prozessor gesetzt wird, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Grundplatte entfernt werden. Es empfiehlt sich, die Befestigungsklammer vorher durch den Kühler zu stecken, bevor dieser auf den Prozessor gesetzt wird. Sobald der Kühler samt Befestigungsklammer montiert ist, können die vier Unterlegscheiben und Muttern verschraubt werden. Idealerweise wird der Kühler über Kreuz festgeschraubt. Abschließend wird der Lüfter mit den vier Entkopplern bestückt und an den Kühler geklemmt. Im letzten Schritt der Montage wird der Lüfter angeschlossen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Die Montage auf AMD-Systemen ist im Vergleich zur Montage bei Intel-Systemen wesentlich einfacher. Da Akasa eine einfache Befestigungsklammer nutzt, muss das Retention-Modul von AMD nicht entfernt werden. Nachdem der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen ist, kann direkt der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Allerdings sollte die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite des Kühlers vorher entfernt werden! Sobald der Kühler auf dem Prozessor sitzt, kann die Befestigungsklammer verbaut werden. Leider ist es aufgrund der Montageklammer nur möglich, den Kühler waagerecht, als nach oben aus dem Gehäuse herauspustend, zu montieren. Sobald der Kühler verbaut ist, muss lediglich der Lüfter angeschlossen und angesteckt werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit  ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E). Ein Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Standardlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der hohen Drehzahl des Lüfters ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass sich der Akasa „Venom“ den ersten Platz erkämpft. Im Vergleich mit den anderen Kühlern läuft der Lüfter des „Venom“ teils deutlich schneller. Satte 1,5° Grad kann sich der „Venom“ von Noctuas Flaggschiff, dem NH-D14 absetzten. Auch bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl kann der „Venom“ dank der hohen Grunddrehzahl siegen. Selbst bei 50% kann der „Venom“ sich um 0,9° von Noctuas NH-D14  absetzten. Die 1.9000 Umdrehungen pro Minute sorgen für eine ordentliche Kühlleistung – allerdings auch für eine nicht überhörbare Geräuschkulisse.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit nur einem 120mm Lüfter kommt der „Venom“ nicht richtig auf Touren und muss sich der Konkurrenz geschlagen geben. In Relation zu den Ergebnissen mit dem Originallüfter lässt sich hier klar festhalten, dass der „Venom“ Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl bevorzugt.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit zwei Lüftern kommt der „Venom“ nicht richtig auf Touren. Auch wenn alle Kühler bei 100% noch dicht zusammen liegen, muss der „Venom“ die Konkurrenz bei fallender Drehzahl ziehen lassen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wichtiger Punkt neben der Kühlleistung ist die Lautstärke. Hier schlägt sich der „Venom“ gegen die Erwartungen überraschend gut. Da der Lüfter von Haus sehr schnell ist und daher eine vergleichsweise hohe Lautstärke mit sich bringt, werden die Herstellerangaben nur leicht übertroffen. Mit 34,6dB(A) ist der „Venom“ bei 100% aller etwas lauter als so manch anderer Konkurrent. Bei fallender Drehzahl sinkt allerdings auch die Lautstärke. Bei 75% Drehzahl erzeugt der Akasa „Venom“ einen Schalldruck von 25,3 dB(A) und ist deutlich leiser. Im verbauten Gehäuse wird der Lüfter so kaum noch wahrgenommen. Der ideale Kompromiss aus Drehzahl und Lautstärke liegt meinens Empfinden nach bei ca. 30,0 dB(A), was eine Drehzahl von 1.350 bis 1.450rpm erlaubt.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
„King of Cooling“ – dieser Titel trifft auf den „Venom“ leider nur teilweise zu. Mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter kann sich der „Venom“ teils deutlich an die Spitze schieben. Mit langsameren Lüftern ist die Konkurrenz dem „Venom“ aber etwas überlegen. So lässt sich klar festhalten, dass die Kühlleistung durchwachsen ist und vom Lüfter abhängt. Mit dem passendem Lüfter kann der Venom allerdings richtig auftrumpfen und den einen oder anderen Platzhirsch in die Schranken verweisen. Leider ist die Montage für AMD-Systeme nicht ideal, da sich der Kühler nur waagerecht verbauen lässt. Wer vorhat, den Lüfter nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse pusten zu lassen, schaut leider in die Röhre. Dies ist nur bei Intel-Systemen möglich. Das diesem Testmuster des „Venom“ vier Entkoppler fehlen, kann vernachlässigt werden, da es sich um ein Versehen handelt. Normalerweise liegen dem Kühler selbstverständlich acht Entkoppler bei, so dass der Kühler auch mit zwei Lüftern bestückt werden kann.
Dennoch liefert der Akasa „Venom“ als Gesamtpaket einen guten Eindruck ab und kann schlussendlich doch überzeugen. Hier und da gibt es zwar Verbesserungspotenzial, aber im Großen und Ganzen leistet sich Akasa mit dem „Venom“ keine Schnitzer. Für 44,90 Euro bekommt man als Kunde ein Rundumsorglos-Paket was eigentlich keine Wünsche offen lassen sollte. Der Preis ist aufgrund des hochwertigen Lüfters allerdings gerechtfertigt, da dieser einzelnen auch mit 14,90 zu Buche schlägt. Gerade die spezielle und einzigartige Optik des Kühlers ist ein garantierter Blickfang. Nach Anbetracht aller Eindrücke und genannten Aspekte verdient sich der Akasa „Venom“ den „Silber Award“.

Wer nun Interesse bekommen hat und vorhat, sich einen Akasa „Venom“ zu kaufen, kann diesen im Onlineshop von Caseking erstehen. Weiterhin bietet Caseking den „Viper“ Lüfter auch einzelnen an. Der Verkausfspreis liegt hier bei 14,90 Euro.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Akasa Venom Produktseite

Akasa Venom bei Caseking

Akasa Viper bei Caseking
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## rabensang (19. Juli 2010)

Schönes Review Kollege

Leider erkauft sich Akasa die Leistung mit hoher Drehzahl, 
genau wie es Titan damals mit dem Fenrir gemacht hat.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist der Venom ein überarbeiteter Nero-S 
mit der Möglichkeit, einen zweiten Lüfter zu montieren.


MFG


----------



## McZonk (19. Juli 2010)

Mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar, wie ein Kühler, der mit Referenzbelüftung die rote Laterne des Testfeldes trägt und sich mit Stanardlüfter die Leistung über schiere Drehzahl (=Lautheit) erkauft, einen silber Award abgreifen kann?  

Sonderlich innovativ ist an diesem Kühler ja eigentlich nichts und es handelt sich, wie Rabensang sagte, nur um eine etwas aufgeblasene Modifikation.

Ansonsten ein gewohnt solider Test, jedoch solltest du die Awardvergabe näher erläutern.


----------



## Chimera (19. Juli 2010)

Super Review, optisch cooler Kühler, aber das Logo scheint wohl sehr verbreitet zu sein, denn im Modellbau hat der Hersteller Venom Racing auch ein solches Logo  Naja, wenigstens hat Akasa der Schlange auch am Unterkiefer Zähne verpasst  Aber etwas wüsst ich doch gerne mal: wenn man in nem AMD System den Kühler nur mit aufwärts gerichtetem Lüfter montieren kann, dann funzt der Kühler ja auch nur in entsprechenden Gehäusen mit Abzug an der Oberseite. Wenn ich jetzt so einen in mein Asgard bauen würde, dann würde der doch die ganze Luft nur im Gehäuse verteilen, oder?


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Juli 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar, wie ein Kühler, der mit Referenzbelüftung die rote Laterne des Testfeldes trägt und sich mit Stanardlüfter die Leistung über schiere Drehzahl (=Lautheit) erkauft, einen silber Award abgreifen kann?
> 
> Sonderlich innovativ ist an diesem Kühler ja eigentlich nichts und es handelt sich, wie Rabensang sagte, nur um eine etwas aufgeblasene Modifikation.
> 
> Ansonsten ein gewohnt solider Test, jedoch solltest du die Awardvergabe näher erläutern.



Rote Laterne ist doch übertrieben ... wie viel °C liegen denn die Kühler bei Referenzlüfter auseinander? Nicht viel.
Die Kühlleistung ist ausgezeichnet und darauf kommt es imho bei einem Kühler an.
Silber Award finde ich gerechtfertigt.


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ansonsten ein gewohnt solider Test, jedoch solltest du die Awardvergabe näher erläutern.



Die genaue Erläuterung lade ich morgen gern hoch. 

Der Kühler kommt intern auf 74,6% was gerundet 75% entspricht. Den silbernen Award gibt es ab 75%. 


MFG


----------



## NCphalon (19. Juli 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Super Review, optisch cooler Kühler, aber das Logo scheint wohl sehr verbreitet zu sein, denn im Modellbau hat der Hersteller Venom Racing auch ein solches Logo  [...]



Naja es bedeutet "Gift", da liegt die assoziation mit der Schlange schon nahe^^


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2010)

Ich habe noch neue Bilder hochgeladen:



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ McZonk: Im Anhang findest du die genaue Wertung. Dort steht gerundet 75%, es sind nur 74,6% daher der silberne Award. 

Für kommende Tests werde ich mir etwas einfallen lassen, das die Wertung ein Teil des Fazit wird.

MFG


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2010)

Wie immer schöner Test und du hast mich nichtmal mit deinem "Newsletter" genervt  

Mit Ruhm hat sich der Kühler nicht bekleckert, aber rein optisch ist der schon einzigartig (hässlich ?! )


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Für kommende Tests werde ich mir etwas einfallen lassen, das die Wertung ein Teil des Fazit wird.
> 
> MFG


Super, das gibt einen guten Überblick.

Als kleine - aber sehr arbeitsintensive - Anregung: Gib den Kühlern etwas zu arbeiten (Heiz dem i7 ein). So kannst du das Testfeld deutlich auseinander ziehen und verhinderst, dass selbst schlechte Kühler hohe Punktzahlen in der Leistungswertung einfahren, da sie eine vermeintlich nur minimal schlechtere Leistung als der beste Kühler haben.


----------

